# Fluffy Foal pics anyone??



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Gracie's breeder kindly let me have some pictures of the little fluffball herself 

really lovely to have everything from day 1!

so fluffy Grace.... 



















with her dam










and now - at two!!










:dita:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

She is lovely & is very nicey marked as well.
What colour was Dad?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

She is just beautiful!!!! Looks like she was a cheeky little foal looking at that lil face.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

thank you 

this is dad










isnt he stunning?!!

he's a show horse - lovely lad - i don't do showing but theres no hesitation he would be first in my class!!! he's fab...and fantastic nature too!! (i met him the day i put a deposit on grace  )...


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

suze23 said:


> thank you
> 
> this is dad
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!! What a handsome horse!! No wounder Grace is so beautiful with a mum and dad like that!!!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

suze23 said:


> thank you
> 
> this is dad
> 
> ...


Yes, Wow! He is stunning!


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks both 

im rather hoping she will turn out as good tempered as her parents.... she has a slight attitude at the moment but only because she's young and pushing the boundaries!.... 


Her dam is the type of horse id set out to buy - really nice type.. fingers crossed grace makes a good 15.1 and i will be made up  either way shes staying!!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Mwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

haha thanks


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG! what a STUNNER!! FAB looking Dad too


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

thank you 

looking forward to seeing her all grown up!! she was very close to being sold but im hanging onto her


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

suze23 said:


> thank you
> 
> looking forward to seeing her all grown up!! she was very close to being sold but im hanging onto her


Cant blame you hun!  x


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

big gamble though - she lives on full livery - so by the time it comes to backing her i could have bought myself a nice flashy warmblood.... but in this market i couldnt bear to sell as god knows where she will end up!!!

shes 14.1hh at the moment so she needs to grow as im 5;7


----------

